# Remoras



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

couple of question on remoras. 

1. I have fished the gulf for over 35 years does it seem to anyone else other than me that the population of remoras has exploded in the last 10 years (seems like I see more and more of them every year)? 

2. At times I like to anchor up and chum, which these days always seems to bring a half dozen remoras to the boat in under 5 minutes. once the remoras appear in force it makes it very tough to get a free lined bait past them as they are somewhat slow but agressive and they are many. Has anyone found an effective way to deal with remoras lethal or non-lethal in a situation where you are anchored up and attempting to chum up reef fish (for example black snapper)?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

12 guage


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We play remora baseball, give em a crack to the head and send them on their way. But yes there are some days I've had to add extra weight to get the bait down faster because they dive after everything that hits the water.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Sometimes it like you kill one, and two take its place.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

they'll peck at me when I'm on the way up from a dive.. best way to deal with em is like big rick said.. give em a bat to the head


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Every offshore fishing boat should have a small fish ass whoopin bat or a big one if thats what you're into, but things can get messy sometimes so it's best to put the fish in a cooler first if you can.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been thinking about a high powered pellet rifle to the head while they are on the surface feeding at the chum bag (don't want to upset nearby boaters with a shotgun blast). have tried free gaffing them...hit a few but the gaff slides right down their skinny slimey side most of the time.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Free gaffing them is pretty good sport too.....


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i tie a mono leader to the ladder and add j hooks with little pieces of squid they hook them selfs and i let the fight amongst thereself until we get ready to go pull up the leader and let em go


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

free gaffing them is fun, but the success rate is pretty low... at least it was for me.

I learned a new method from one of my buddies last time out, most effective method I've seen to date!

We had about a dozen of them under the boat and couldn't get a bait down, even with 8oz weights.
My buddy took a piece of cigar minnow and tossed it in the water right next to the boat. Two remora came after it, and as they did, he scooped them up with the landing net. Since he got his bait back too, he tossed it in again and scooped up another, then another.
He got about 4 of them with the original piece of bait.
After he got about 7 of them, the others started getting skittish.
He let them rest for a few minutes them went at it again and caught a couple more.
Definitely the best way I've seen it done!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

A .22 is very effective


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That be like shoot fish in a barrel.....


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

We found that you can get them to stick to the side of the boat out of the water and they will hang there until they die. Line em up.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

FelixH said:


> free gaffing them is fun, but the success rate is pretty low... at least it was for me.
> 
> I learned a new method from one of my buddies last time out, most effective method I've seen to date!
> 
> ...


What did he do with the nasty things while fishing?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Bean Counter said:


> We found that you can get them to stick to the side of the boat out of the water and they will hang there until they die. Line em up.


We've done that too! You get some strange looks....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've stuck them sneaker heads on the backs of folks!!!! Funny dance to watch!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> I have been thinking about a high powered pellet rifle to the head while they are on the surface feeding at the chum bag (don't want to upset nearby boaters with a shotgun blast). have tried free gaffing them...hit a few but the gaff slides right down their skinny slimey side most of the time.


I like the pellet rifle idea.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Georgiaboy said:


> What did he do with the nasty things while fishing?


He let them work on their sun tan in the splash well.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

last trip out on my boat, i had them stuck to the gunnels all the way around the boat and hanging from my buddys back, that was pretty funny, we thought so anyway, he didnt feel the same way


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree they are a huge problem. I usually catch them and let them die. Problem is two show up for everyone you catch.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Greenjeans said:


> I agree they are a huge problem. I usually catch them and let them die. Problem is two show up for everyone you catch.


yep, kinda like b-liner and trigger fishing, them ARS just eat everything.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We had more problems with them last weekend than we have ever had before. Every spot we stopped on we had them at the boat within a matter of seconds after the chum hit the water. Free lining a bait is impossible!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> We had more problems with them last weekend than we have ever had before. Every spot we stopped on we had them at the boat within a matter of seconds after the chum hit the water. Free lining a bait is impossible!!!


No kidding man! Every spot we hit,we had no less then 5 on us within the first couple of mins.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

So in general everyone would agree there are more of them than ever before?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

A short handled flounder gig might work to clear them out around a boat?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Powerhead!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I actually think they ride the bottom of the boat I say this because last weekend one ate my cigar minnow cut the leader off after a few we moved and low and behold the first one to show was u guessed it leader hanging out his mouth


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Ive started to bring my pole spear with me, it's worked pretty well and it's fun to shoot them. And if I see a school of mahi I'll jump in and shoot those too, it's cool being in the water with those all lit up


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

They make good bait...If you have a sharp knife!!!


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Taste like chicken. Fry a few up. Let us know what you think afterward


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

hubbyandwife said:


> Taste like chicken. Fry a few up. Let us know what you think afterward




Ha you go first. Maybe you could serve them at your thanksgiving meal and report back?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They ooz crap out of em after cutting them open. I wonder if more shark fishing has anything to do with more being seen? Idk either way i have been out once on my boat, caught over 30, after i lost count we started using them for chum. Needles to say didnt cqtch anything!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That bad when you can't even use them for chum.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

catch as many as u can and take them to the wildlife sanctuary. im sure they would appreciate them and it would help get them under control in the gulf.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

we cut a few up this weekend and tried to use them as bait, not even a bite. we sent a large chunk down and it got nibbled on by something small, but over all no interest at all


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to love to anchor,chum and drift live baits(cigar minnows and big threadfin) for big kings but last couple of years it the remoras show up and just mangle the baits until they either get hooked,tear them off or kill them,Ive even caught them slow trolling.Maybe they could be used to make biofuel!....or hog feed


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

catdad100 said:


> I used to love to anchor,chum and drift live baits(cigar minnows and big threadfin) for big kings but last couple of years it the remoras show up and just mangle the baits until they either get hooked,tear them off or kill them,Ive even caught them slow trolling.Maybe they could be used to make biofuel!....or hog feed


Yea, biofuel. Crab bait? Redfish heads suck as crab bait.


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

That is hilarious hearing some say they stick em to the boat.

Dumb question but will they really stay on the side of the boat until death?:hang:

Wat if the suction never gave up after death? would be some creative boat decorations!! It could be used as a threat for other remoras out on the water kinda like teardrop tattoo's. :yes::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I had the whole transom decorated sunday


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I won't let anyone that's catches one on my boat bring it aboard. I would rather have 2 green,bleeding bobos on the deck then one nasty remora!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

marmidor said:


> I won't let anyone that's catches one on my boat bring it aboard. I would rather have 2 green,bleeding bobos on the deck then one nasty remora!


That bad, huh?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

We caught 62 at the pier. Put a small dent in the population


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

djr225 said:


> That is hilarious hearing some say they stick em to the boat.
> 
> Dumb question but will they really stay on the side of the boat until death?:hang:
> 
> Wat if the suction never gave up after death? would be some creative boat decorations!! It could be used as a threat for other remoras out on the water kinda like teardrop tattoo's. :yes::001_tongue::001_tongue:


We have never had one stick to the boat after they are dead. Once they come off they float off on the surface for a long way. They sit out of the water in the sun for at least 30 min before they fall off most times. Had one of the bastards eat a bait and suck itself to the bottom of the boat at the edge. Lost that jig and started coming up with creative ways to get rid of them.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Another bait fish I've seen all over the bay are needle fish. Both fish have no food or even bait value to them. Could have something to do with the expanding populations.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

One good trick is to make 'em do the dance of death. Get some cheap hooks, tie one to each end of a six inch piece of 20#+ mono and apply a little cutbait to each hook. Drop it in and watch them bastards swim in circles around each other, joined until death do they part.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have to try the dance of death trick. Dad said in the 70s they would catch pigeons in the builging where they were working and tie two together and throw them out the window. Either they would plop to the ground or fly in circles going higher and higher. I have had good luck short casting my bait away from the boat. First couple times you get a backlash till you get the hang of it. I mostly use a Torque jigging reel with six ounces of lead above the leader so it takes patience.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

We take a short piece of mono with a treble hook at each end and small peice of squid. Drop one end in, get a bite drop the other, and away they go. I cleared 10 out in about 5 mins.
I hate it when people bring them in the boat. If you cut them they bleed like a stuck pig, and if you don't clean the blood up immediately, it stains. I can have bobo, king or any other fish blood on the boat and it will clean up fairly quickly. But remora will stain in minutes.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've also found that they stay pretty close to the boat. I've been out and had a tough time getting a bait straight down but if I throw free line out a good bit it won't get touched.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That dance of death does sound good. I will try it when my wife is not with me. She gets upset whenever I catch one and slam it against the side of the boat hoping it will come unhooked. She tells me that "they can't help it that they are born pilot fish". I think over time she will start disliking them just like the family of porpoise's that once were so cute but now steal anything we catch.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

free gaffing then a shot to the head. :thumbup:


----------

